# Pinwheel Party



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Anyone want to join me? This is a quick and easy quilt, hosted by Anina over at:
http://twiddletails.blogspot.com/2010/02/join-pinwheel-party.html

She'll be posting a new block every week, don't miss it if you don't want to hae to buy it!

Here's my fabrics and my first block. You just need 3 yards of background fabric, and then 6 half yards of colors... I'm using fat quarters.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I will join in, cj! I think I might do it up in my old shirts, though. Hmm..I will have to see what I have and how that would work out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay, cj..here is my block. I SWEAR it is square! lol I am sure Anina sure didn't plan her pretty design to look like this, but I like it so far! I figure if it turns out horribly, it will make a great picnic blanket. At least it didn't cost me anything!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am going to have to look into this. CJ and Reenie - I do like both the blocks. But I do like the colors of CJ's better. Thought Reenie - I'd have not thought to put those old shirts together. I do think it's pretty.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Cool! I'd love it if you guys worked on it too! Reenie I like your scrappy shirts!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I would love to join you. Just way to much to do right now. Love both of the quilts. Use what you have. Thats what I'm doing trying to use up stash. Ideas for future... Great Job ladies.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was looking at the site again for the directions. I thought I'd seen where you could down load the design instructions so you could work off line, but now I don't see it.

And I see where you need a blog and/or flicker - I don't do either - I've just in the past few months graduated to facebook.

Now, I don't know - but I do love her black and brights example.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I am on a mission to finish my stash of quilts...only 2 left and they need to be sent to someone to quilt and I'll do the binding. I have finished 9 since frost. It's killing me not to start any new ones but as I said...this is my mission!!!! I retired last spring so I have more time. Maybe later this yr I can do one of these.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Angie..you don't have to have a blog or anything. I did download the pattern, so I know it is there in pdf form, but I can't remember where I got it. I think I went to the most recent post on her blog and went down from there until I found it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll go check it out.
Thanks Reenie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I found it.. it was in an stored post on the left side of the page..
I'm printing it now.
Angie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It's suppose to be EASY!

But, I can't even figure out what it means to "Grab a Button", and copy and paste that link "where you want the button to be".

And then what is it they want when they ask for my "URL".


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Tallpines, that's just if you have a blog and want to share your progress with everyone else. If not, don't worry about that part.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Please tell me then.
How do I sign up?
How do I find instructions for the first block?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

You really don't need to sign up, tallpines. If you scroll down the page, on the right side, right under the picture of the quilt (black with bright pinwheels) you will see a little link that says block 1. Hope that helps!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://twiddletails.blogspot.com/2010_03_01_archive.html

go down past the 4 pretty quilts then the black with brights - in the sentences just below that there is a down load *here* line. click on the here and you'll have the .pdf for this.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW1.pdf


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay!
I've got it.

Thank you!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Block two is up:

http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW2.pdf

And here is mine:


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I would love to join you CJ...here are my first two squares.









[/IMG]

Marsha


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks as if I'll need to catch up this weekend. 

Marsha your blocks are pretty.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh Marsha those are wonderful! Angie, I can't wait to see yours! Cool! I'm so glad you guys decided to join me!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I bet the new 3rd block comes out today. I hope you post the .pdf link, CJ.

I really have to get caught up. I got my quilt block swap squares cut out.

But mostly out, taking photos of a house my parents are interested in. labeling 66 photos as to what they are, and uploading them.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Block 3 posted:

http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW3.pdf

And my block:


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I see I forgot to post my block last week, so here it is:









Here is this week's block:








Cj and Marsha..I just LOVE the ways yours are turning out!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love your blocks too Macareenie! I can't wait to see yours done, I love what your doing.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Here is block number three...having lots of fun doing these!










Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oooh too cute! Aren't these fun? They take like 15 minutes to make, it's great!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

Week 4 is posted
http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW4.pdf


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Finished my 4th block!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Here is my fourth square...I'm still having lots of fun doing these!











Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

No picture shows up!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

That was strange...first the picture was there, and, then it was gone!:shrug:

Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oooh pretty, love the purples!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is my block #4:









Marsha...13 kids?? I thought I had my hands full with 6! lol Like you, I also had miscarriages. I had 5 miscarriages. Sorry to hear of your losses, but what a blessing the other 13 must be!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's wonderful Marsha, wow look how straight you got those plaids, awesome job!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Block 5 is posted:
http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW5.pdf


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Love your block CJ...gotta get working on mine. I just printed off the directions, now off to see what I can do with it.

Marsha


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

alrighty..here is mine:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It looks great Reenie!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice job, ladies!

When I get some time after tax season, I might just have to do these myself. Good practice for lining up points.


----------



## AZ-Granny (Aug 26, 2009)

So cute. I think I have to go get another cutting mat as DH mistakenly left mine at the other house when we moved, and catch up  ...I love pinwheels and these are all wonderful:clap:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Block Six has been posted:
http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW6.pdf


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've not started, but I've been printing out, and soft copy saving the patterns so I can eventually get to doing them. All the photos are really good looking sewing!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Here is my block # 5. I have never done pinwheels before, and, I have been having a hard time with my points...but...I am going to keep on keeping on!

I am working on block # 6 now, but, probably won't get it done before I leave for prayer meeting tonight...hopefully tomorrow.

Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It looks beautiful Marsha!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

This has been such a fun thread to follow! Thank you for sharing everyone! It's beautiful work!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been doing these in brights on black. When it is time to quilt them, how do I do it? Do I use black thread and just stipple over everything, or do I avoid the pinwheels and just stipple in the black areas. This is my first pieced quilt, I've only done squares or stripes before, and those are easy to just stitch in the ditch. I'd love to know what everyone else is planning to do.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well no you can't just quilt the solids and leave the pinwheels unquilted, it will distort. If you're going to do an allover (meander, crosshatching, etc) I think with a black background and vibrant pinwheels, I'd opt for a variegated thread that matches the pinwheels, it should look very cool on the black sections.

I "think" I'm going to do Baptist Fans on mine, but I haven't really decided yet.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, I'll look for thread today. Thank you for posting this. It has been a lot of fun to do, and a confidence builder.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I've been following along. Great job... I pullled my fat quarter box out... Then read instructions... Back to square one. I also think I'm using black. More planing to go.. Keep up the good work...


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Here is my 6th block.










Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Marsha, I am REALLY liking those fabrics, great job!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Block 7 is up:
http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW7.pdf

Here's mine:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I always check to see what's new. When you are finished, will you have 12 different squares?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, but there are also borders I believe.



DW said:


> I always check to see what's new. When you are finished, will you have 12 different squares?


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Here is my 7th block. I still need lots of practice, but, maybe someday, I will be able to do good pinwheels. I went to a quilting retreat on Saturday, and, a woman demonstrated doing dimensional pinwheels, which, were very nice!












Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It looks great! Block 8 is up, but I'm running way behind this week and haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Block 9 is up~~~~~

http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW9.pdf


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The link for Block 10

http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW10.pdf


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Block 11

http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW11.pdf


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Gosh, I need to go down load several of those. I've been so busy helping my parents find a place to buy, that I'm getting behind in even saving the patterns.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

thanks for posting that, I'm afraid I'm several blocks behind, I have to get that lonestar center finished before class this Thursday, so that's all I've been working on sewing wise.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Trying to get caught back up. Blocks 9 & 10 done today.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow! You really put an imaginative spin on that wheel! I was looking at the pinwheel pattern online last night. It's a nice block.

Very pretty!

digApony


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks digapony!

Block eleven... one more to go!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh that one is very pretty! You will have a nice "playful" quilt!

digApony


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ....all your blocks are sooooo beautiful....I love the fabric you are using....
bopeep


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

http://www.twiddletails.com/images/PParty/PPartyW12.pdf


----------

